
Driverless car laser ruined camera - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46875947
======
jfk13
If systems like this are allowed to end up on the roads, anyone casually
taking a photo that happens to include some traffic may actually be playing
Russian roulette with the life of their camera sensor.

